# English language requirements for secondary applicant



## Shankar (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi All,

This is Shankar and I am new to this forum and found this forum very useful for the aspired immigrants.

Recently I filed my case (GSM 175 class)with DIAC and got the file number too. The application includes me and my wife(secondary applicant). 

My question is, does my wife also need to take IELTS exam as part of the English language requirements for secondary applicant. She did her Graduation and Post-graduation in English medium. 

Please clarify my doubt.

Thanks in advance,
-Shankar


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

I've just checked on the DIAC website and yes, if English is not your wife's first language she will have to do the IELTS exam:

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) visa (subclass 175)

Dolly


----------



## Shankar (Dec 19, 2008)

hi Dolly, thanks for the quick reply.

In that link it is mentioned that the secondary applicant must show any of the following evidence.

Hope the following clause would suffice the requirement as she did her UG and PG in English medium. 

"evidence that you have a degree, diploma or trade qualification requiring at least two (2) years of full time study or training with all instruction conducted in English"

Please clarify if I am wrong.

-Shankar


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Shankar:

My friend recently had this same situation. Normally your wife would have to do an IELTS test. However you can ask the case officer to excuse her from doing that test if you supply the information that your wife has worked in English and has good English ability. Provide the documentation and then the case officer can decide to excuse your wife from the IELTS test.

Good luck 



Shankar said:


> hi Dolly, thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> In that link it is mentioned that the secondary applicant must show any of the following evidence.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shankar (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks Aslam, this is very useful information 

-Shankar


----------



## raisein (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi There, 

I do agree with seniors here. My opinion is, if you are paying a huge amount for agent, assessment and visa charges. Fees of IELTS is nothing compare to these charges. So, why take chances. Your wife is graduate with english and minimum requirement for secondary applicant is 4.5 bands only. Get it done, so that you can sleep well with sweet dreams.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI

we were in a similar situation, our lawyer suggested we take the IELTS, I know at a situation like this, we would try to save as much as we can, but my suggestion, take the test. it depends on the CO, he can ask for it and be very headstrong about it, in that case, you will loose time since in India it takes a month or at times more to appear because of heavy traffic.


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

what are the chances for External Auditor in australia who will be migrating. what pay scale is expected


----------



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> HI
> 
> we were in a similar situation, our lawyer suggested we take the IELTS, I know at a situation like this, we would try to save as much as we can, but my suggestion, take the test. it depends on the CO, he can ask for it and be very headstrong about it, in that case, you will loose time since in India it takes a month or at times more to appear because of heavy traffic.


Well, I am quite astonished to hear that they left this option on CO. I hv the same scenario. My wife done her BCS in english medium. I got a letter from her institution which clearly depicts that she has completed her 4 year bechalor in English.

I actually call to DIAC before lodgement of my application. She also referred me the same page and asked if one of the option is fulfilled mentioned in the page.

Now I wonder if CO ask for IELTS.

If he/she ask for her IELTS. then how much time they will give for it? Only 28days? It would almost impossible to obtained her result within 28 days.

Senior members, give me an advice on it.


----------



## prakash (Feb 11, 2009)

The requirements are clear...all applicants over 18 years old must undertake an English test within the last 24 months of visa application.
The English language ability for spouse is set lower than band 7, so why not just do it and remove that obstacle.
Do not rely on CO for any favours or discretion...that is risky.


----------



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

prakash said:


> The requirements are clear...all applicants over 18 years old must undertake an English test within the last 24 months of visa application.
> The English language ability for spouse is set lower than band 7, so why not just do it and remove that obstacle.
> Do not rely on CO for any favours or discretion...that is risky.


But you might have found on the same page that if secondary applicant has completed his/her bechalor education in english medium would be enough.

Also, what about the 28days time period?
will it be enough to show CO that my wife's has given IELTS test and her result is awaiting. which will be uploaded as soon as we get it?


----------



## prakash (Feb 11, 2009)

Shankar, unless your spouse is from the UK, USA, Canada, Ireland or NZ, she will have to do the IELTS (all secondary applicants 18 years and older).
Why put your whole application at risk, for one small silly English test.
Goto DIAC website, search for "175 checklist" it will confirm what I am saying.


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Friends...
I am new too this post. but i have been in similar sisuation before and my agent told me that i just need to give DIAC a letter saying that recent qualifications of my secondary applicant have been done in english.
It is also clearly mentioned in the website of DIAC that you need to give a IELTS exam or you can give a letter saying that his/her medium of instruction was english in the last qualificaion.
And i guess there is no risk of that sort in that. 

The website says that you need to give just one of the following proof:

*Evidence to attach to your application
To avoid payment of the second instalment visa application charge, you must provide evidence that any secondary applicants 18 years or over included in the application have at least functional English. 

This evidence should be provided when requested by the case officer and before the visa is granted.

Level of English Evidence required 
Functional
You must provide one of the following: 

1) Your IELTS TRF Number to show you have a band score of at least four and a half (4.5) based on all four components. 
Important: If you are using an IELTS test to show functional English, it must be from a test sat no more than 12 months before making your application. 

2) Evidence that you have a degree, diploma or trade qualification requiring at least two (2) years of full time study or training with all instruction conducted in English 

3) Evidence that you have completed at least one (1) year of full time study in Australia towards a degree or diploma qualification with all instruction conducted in English 

4) Evidence that you have completed one of the following at an educational institution where all instruction was conducted in English: 
-Your primary education and at least three (3) years of secondary education, or 
-At least five (5) years of secondary education. * 

Thanks and Regards
Kunal


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

prakash said:


> The requirements are clear...all applicants over 18 years old must undertake an English test within the last 24 months of visa application.
> The English language ability for spouse is set lower than band 7, so why not just do it and remove that obstacle.
> Do not rely on CO for any favours or discretion...that is risky.


I was in similliar situation. My wife didnt took IELTS. I sent her Masters transcripts, letter from her university & request letter to CO stating she is living in USA from past 7 yrs & kinldy waiv of english language requirement. I also requested CO that is all this evidence are not acceptable then I will pay English education charges for my wife. It worked , we got our PR & CO didnt even asked for any other proof or even english education charges. 

English language requirment for "Secondary Applicant" is only "Functional English". So if you read "FUNCTIONAL ENGLISH" requirment on immi website, it clearly states that IELTS is good but " NOT MENDATORY" 

So relax , provide all other evidence to CO & also be ready to pay English Education charges if CO dont accept those evidence. 

So bottom line is *"NO IELTS IS NOT MENDATORY FOR SECONDARY APPLICANTS" *


----------



## gsaps (Aug 6, 2008)

just a comment (that might get me moaned at), it's surprising how poor some peoples (written) english is that hope to be doing the IELTS or have done it.

this must have occurred to other forum members when reading some posts.
I was a bit worried about the IELTS but i guess it can't be that difficult


----------



## fmubarak (Jun 5, 2008)

*Faisal Mubarak*

Dear Malik,

Ur wife must go for IELTS, It's compulsory, the authorities don't give u any relaxation. Kindly go for it asap without any wasting time. 

My wife also appeared in IELTS and cleared. No worries, will pass.


FAISAL MUBARAK
PAKISTAN




ar.malik said:


> Well, I am quite astonished to hear that they left this option on CO. I hv the same scenario. My wife done her BCS in english medium. I got a letter from her institution which clearly depicts that she has completed her 4 year bechalor in English.
> 
> I actually call to DIAC before lodgement of my application. She also referred me the same page and asked if one of the option is fulfilled mentioned in the page.
> 
> ...


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

hi this is mackdmello

what are the chances for External Auditor in australia who will be migrating. what pay scale is expected. qualification is B.com M.com Inter C.A , and 4 yrs experience as an auditor.


----------



## anishjohn (Apr 3, 2009)

Anyone of you was able to clear the Spouse English requirement using the

2) Evidence that you have a degree, diploma or trade qualification requiring at least two (2) years of full time study or training with all instruction conducted in English

Plz reply guys..


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

anishjohn said:


> Anyone of you was able to clear the Spouse English requirement using the
> 
> 2) Evidence that you have a degree, diploma or trade qualification requiring at least two (2) years of full time study or training with all instruction conducted in English
> 
> Plz reply guys..


Hi 

I did. When CO asked me for the avidence, I've provided my spouse's marksheets, Master degree certificate & letter from university stating "all the instructions were in english". Also made the desclaimer that if these evidence wont work then I am willing to pay English Education carges.


----------



## anishjohn (Apr 3, 2009)

eva-usa said:


> Hi
> 
> I did. When CO asked me for the avidence, I've provided my spouse's marksheets, Master degree certificate & letter from university stating "all the instructions were in english". Also made the desclaimer that if these evidence wont work then I am willing to pay English Education carges.


Thank u very much Eva


----------



## nagu (Jul 30, 2009)

eva-usa said:


> Hi
> 
> I did. When CO asked me for the avidence, I've provided my spouse's marksheets, Master degree certificate & letter from university stating "all the instructions were in english". Also made the desclaimer that if these evidence wont work then I am willing to pay English Education carges.


Hi eva_usa,

I am preparing documents for skills assessment and I am in US. Are you in US? if so can you pls provide your contact details? (my id naguaus at yahoo dot com). Need some clarifications.

Thanks
Nagu


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all,

Lots of info about wife english capability, what about child of age 7, he is in english medium school.

Thanks!


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

jovi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Lots of info about wife english capability, what about child of age 7, he is in english medium school.
> 
> Thanks!


Diac does not demand anything for child in connection with IELTS. Weather he speak english or studying in english medium etc.
The things they demand for child are Passport and Medicals.


----------

